# ISO Easy Veggie Recipes for Holidays



## little_spoon (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking for very easy veggie recipes or ideas for the holidays because I want more veggies on the table this time!  Veggies I'm interested in using (all of them do not have to be in the same recipe) are broccoli, peppers, onions, tomatoes, and/or green beans.  If you have a recipe that uses other veggies, that is great.  Thanks in advance for sharing, and Happy Holidays!


----------



## merstar (Dec 19, 2011)

These are both delicious - I've made them many times:
Citrus Green Bean Salad
Citrus Green Bean Salad Recipe - CooksRecipes.com
Roasted Tomatoes with Garlic and Gorgonzola
Hello 2009: Roasted Tomatoes with Garlic and Gorgonzola « Je Mange la Ville
Some other favorites: (I can PM them to you if interested):
Parmesan Green Beans
Roasted Asparagus with Crisp Shallots


----------



## merstar (Dec 19, 2011)

Another idea is to roast assorted vegetables - you can use many of those you've listed above. Use multi-colored peppers for nice color - can also add carrots. Toss with extra virgin olive oil, salt and pepper, and roast at 425 - 450 F.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 19, 2011)

merstar said:
			
		

> Another idea is to roast assorted vegetables - you can use many of those you've listed above. Use multi-colored peppers for nice color - can also add carrots. Toss with extra virgin olive oil, salt and pepper, and roast at 425 - 450 F.



I love roasted vegs.  Cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, and tomatoes are all really good this way. Throw on a minced garlic clove or two if so inclined. Rosemary is nice as well.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 19, 2011)

Everyone who tries this one seems to enjoy it:

*SUFFERIN’ SUCCOTASH*​
Ingredients:
¼  pound sliced bacon
1 small onion, chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 (16-ounce) package frozen corn, thawed
1 (10-ounce) package frozen baby lima beans, thawed
1 (10-ounce) package frozen okra, thawed (optional)
1 large fresh Jalapeño pepper, finely chopped
¾  pound cherry tomatoes (1 pint), halved
2 tablespoons cider vinegar
¼  cup chopped fresh basil 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
Instructions:
Cook bacon in a large skillet over moderate heat until crisp. Drain on paper towels, leaving fat in skillet.

Add onion to skillet and cook over moderate heat, stirring, until softened. Add garlic and cook, stirring, 1 minute. Stir in corn, jalapeño, lima beans, okra, and tomatoes and sauté until vegetables are tender, about 7 minutes. Stir in vinegar, basil, salt, and pepper, and adjust seasonings, to taste. Serve succotash with bacon crumbled over the top.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Everyone who tries this one seems to enjoy it:
> 
> *SUFFERIN’ SUCCOTASH*​
> Ingredients:
> ...



This one needs it's own thread!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a drool thread for this....OK, not the same.

Thanks, Sir Loin!  C&P!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Dec 19, 2011)

I always hate to resort to recipes that use anything but other than fresh generic ingredients but this one recipe breaks my mold:

French's green bean casserole

You really need their canned French fried onions to make this recipe work, although I expect you could probably find a way to make your own. But to what benefit? I strive to be original in my own cooking but sometimes I just go with the flow, and this is one of the few recipes where I'd say just go with the brand product.

This recipe is probably a classic, maybe THE classic for pot luck dinners everywhere! Nobody ever struck out by following the package directions, as far as I've ever known.

This is what I call a "concocted" recipe, any recipe that requires a brand product. I hate these recipes because I like to think that I can cook everything from fresh basic ingredients, but for me this recipe is the prime exception.

I wish I was invited to a Christmas pot luck. I'd bring it. 

ETA: And I forgot to add, if you can't cook this recipe off the package directions then you should give up the idea of cooking at all. Nothing could be easier than this green bean casserole, and it's surprisingly tasty!

I'm pretty sure many amateur chefs like me have cooked this recipe at one time or another.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 19, 2011)

This is very easy and very popular at my table: Steam some frozen mixed vegis and toss with garlic butter. I use the Kirkland stir-fry mix from Costco (and take out the 'shrooms). I steam them from frozen. We make garlic butter by adding 2-3 teaspoons of pre-minced garlic or 2-3 cloves of minced, fresh garlic to 1 stick (=1/2 cup, =1/4 pound) of butter and microwave it until completely melted. Watch out, it foams over the top if the container isn't big enough, unless you watch it like a hawk. I usually stick it in the freezer until it starts to solidify, then give it a good stir. That way all the garlic isn't at the bottom.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Dec 19, 2011)

Taxlady, also you might enjoy that recipe with blue cheese butter. Mix about 4 parts butter to one part blue cheese. Actually I like to make it about 1:2 or 1:1 but I really like blue cheese. 

Just leave the butter and blue cheese on the counter to soften, then mix.. No further processing necessary. Keeps well in refrigerator for a week to 10 days.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 19, 2011)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Taxlady, also you might enjoy that recipe with blue cheese butter. Mix about 4 parts butter to one part blue cheese. Actually I like to make it about 1:2 or 1:1 but I really like blue cheese.
> 
> Just leave the butter and blue cheese on the counter to soften, then mix.. No further processing necessary. Keeps well in refrigerator for a week to 10 days.



Blue cheese butter. What a concept. I'm going to have to give that a try.


----------



## SharonT (Dec 19, 2011)

little_spoon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for very easy veggie recipes ...Happy Holidays!


 
This one is super easy... holiday colors..   
*Green Beans with Tomatoes and Chilies*
_4 or 5 slices bacon_
_1 medium onion, chopped_
_1 can diced tomatoes and green chilies (Ro Tel)_
_3 cans French-style green beans, drained_

Brown bacon in medium sauce pan and remove, reserving the drippings.  Sauté the onion and add the tomatoes with green chilies with the juice and drained green beans.  Simmer for 15 minutes on medium heat.  Garnish with the chopped bacon just before serving.


----------



## Addie (Dec 20, 2011)

A big hit with my family over the years has always been creamed carrots. White sauce with boiled fresh carrots. I prefer to buy the carrots with the green tops still attached. They have a fresher taste to me. It reminds me of going into the garden and pulling them right from the ground, and rinsing them off at the outdoor spigot for eating while playing. When mixed in with potatoes on your plate, oh my!


----------



## Alix (Dec 20, 2011)

I like to saute veggies as a quick side dish. Best combos are mushrooms, zucchini, and a bit of red pepper and one small roma tomato. Sprinkle with s&p and dress with a splash of soy sauce before setting on the table and its a winner. 

I also like to keep veggies as naked as possible. You can put them in lots of things, but there are so many things to do with lovely veggies its a shame not to let their natural flavors shine. Here's a few quick easy ones.  

- proscuitto wrapped blanched asparagus (heated under the broiler)
- green beans steamed and tossed with butter and sprinkled with a chile/garlic mix
- broccoli/cauliflower steamed with cheese sauce on the side
- shredded cabbage sauteed in bacon fat and garlic, dressed with balsamic vinegar before it hits the table.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 20, 2011)

roasted brussels sprouts with garlic


----------



## Claire (Dec 20, 2011)

When my husband hits our local gourmet store, he jokes with our purveyors that other women want chocolate and roses, but Claire wants to try a new blue cheese.  How can I so love something I really disliked as a child?    Needless to say, this blue cheese butter will be happening sometimes soon in our house.


----------



## Claire (Dec 20, 2011)

I like brussels sprouts particularly with orange.  It can be as simple as butter and a dab of frozen orange juice concentrate, nuked with frozen sprouts and tossed.  More fancy is orange zest, butter and a grind or two of nutmeg; sprouts halved and sauteed in the butter mixture.


----------



## little_spoon (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow - these ideas are excellent.  I never considered the various combination that are present here!  My mouth is watering now!  Thank you all so much!


----------



## little_spoon (Dec 20, 2011)

*Substitute for corn?*

Sir Loin,

Can garden peas or something be substituted for the corn?  Unfortunately I have intolerance to corn.



Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Everyone who tries this one seems to enjoy it:
> 
> *SUFFERIN’ SUCCOTASH*​
> Ingredients:
> ...


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Dec 20, 2011)

I like this easy carrot recipe. Julienne your carrots into about 3" x 3/16" x 3/16" spears. Steam them but not quite to serving doneness. Meanwhile lightly saute some minced garlic in butter until limp but not browned. Add the carrots to the garlic butter, season with a bit of salt and some _sugar_, toss a few times to finish the carrots, then serve. I think the sugar has something to do with balancing the taste of the garlic so I recommend not skipping it.


----------



## Claire (Dec 20, 2011)

Although every version of succotash I've had was corn and limas, I don't see why you need to have both.  I hate to say it, but limas are not my favorite veg, and I'd be more inclined to leave THEM out!  Sometimes rather than substitute, it is better to just leave an ingredient out if you can't eat it.


----------



## SharonT (Dec 22, 2011)

Claire said:


> limas are not my favorite veg,



Edamame makes a great substitute for lima beans in succotash.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 22, 2011)

little_spoon said:


> Sir Loin,
> 
> Can garden peas or something be substituted for the corn? Unfortunately I have intolerance to corn.


 
I've never substituted anything in this recipe, but I don't think peas would be a good choice. You're going for eye appeal as well as flavour,and peas, along with the limas and okra, would be too much green. If I had to replace the corn, I think I'd go with small diced carrots.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 22, 2011)

If you want REALLY simple, I have made this for week day suppers in a pinch many times. I just kind of throw it together with amounts of each ingredient that look just about right, so there is no recipe, per se.

Enough green beans to serve all, a bit of chopped onion, chopped garlic, and chopped red and/or yellow bell pepper. Heat a tablespoon each of olive oil and butter in a non-stick pan over medium heat, toss everything into the pan at the same time and sauté until the green beans are crisp tender.


----------



## kezlehan (Dec 23, 2011)

Really quick and simple and deeelish!

Serves 3
500g sprouts
Small piece of ginger cut finely
1 or 2 red chilli's cut finely
1 clove of garlic crushed

Cook sprouts to desired done-ness. Drain and set aside. 
Spray cooking spray into a pan. Bring to medium heat and add ginger, chilli and garlic. Cook for 2 minutes.
Add the sprouts to the pan and mix together. Cook for a further 2 or 3 minutes.
Serve!

I could literally live off of this.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 23, 2011)

Potato Pie.
Gently  heat cream and chopped Tarragon.
Sweat thin sliced waxy pots and onions in butter till they start going opaque.
Line a tin with puff pastry, fill with the cooled potato and onion mix seasoning with salt and pepper as you fill.
Crimp on your puff pastry lid, make a hole in the middle.egg wash and bake in a medium oven till golden.
Allow to cool a little, take out of the tin, pour in through the hole your cream.
This should be eaten luke warm with a big salad.
Top up with the cream as your pie cools.


----------



## Janet H (Dec 23, 2011)

Here's my fast and fancy veggie side dish.  10 minutes start to finish:

I PKG frozen Italian green beans (flat beans)
I can diced stewed tomatoes
I handful for fresh basil leaves loosely chopped
1 clove of garlic chopped
a few red pepper flakes
2 T Olive Oil
Black pepper

Use a frying pan or saute pan that has a lid.

Add oil and beans and saute for a few mins.  Add the can of tomatoes, garlic, red pepper flakes and half the basil clap a lid on and let simmer for 5 mins.  Just before serving, grind in some pepper, and stir in the other half of basil.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 23, 2011)

Janet H said:


> Here's my fast and fancy veggie side dish.  10 minutes start to finish:
> 
> I PKG frozen Italian green beans (flat beans)
> I can diced stewed tomatoes
> ...



This one makes a nice main dish over long pasta with a handful of grated cheese.


----------



## Littlechef (Dec 23, 2011)

I am making this for our Christmas dinner.  I saw Pioneer Woman making it yesterday and it looked really good.  I love brussel sprouts and usually just toss them with olive oil, salt, and pepper and roast, but this looks really good for a holiday meal.

*PW Brussels Sprouts with Cranberries*

Ingredients 
3 lbs Brussels sprouts 
1/2 cup olive oil
1 cup balsamic vinegar
3/4 cup sugar
1 cup dried cranberries 

Directions
Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.
Trim/clean the Brussels sprouts, then cut them in half. Arrange on 2 baking sheets and toss with the olive oil. Roast until brown, 25 to 30 minutes. 
Combine the balsamic vinegar and sugar in a saucepan. Bring to a boil, then reduce the heat to medium-low and reduce until very thick. 
Drizzle the balsamic reduction over the roasted sprouts, then sprinkle on the dried cranberries. 
​


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2011)

Janet H said:


> Here's my fast and fancy veggie side dish.  10 minutes start to finish:
> 
> I PKG frozen Italian green beans (flat beans)
> I can diced stewed tomatoes
> ...



Fixing this one!


----------

